# Transfert photos



## lapacha (13 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Nos enfants ont offert à ma femme un iPad
J'ai eu beaucoup de problèmes pour le brancher !! (l'âge sans doute !!!)
Finalement je suis arrivé à ce que cet iPad soit reconnu dans iTunes
Dans iTunes j'ai bien la rubrique appareil avec le nom de l'iPad Isabelle (prénom de mon épouse) et les sous-ruriques Musique, Films, séries TV, livres et Achat. Mais pas de rubrique photos (alors que notre fils a (je ne sais pas comment) mis un premier album de photos. Dans la rubrique livre, apparaissent bien les livres que mon fils y a mis. 
D'autre part cet iPad n'ouvre pas automatiquement iTunes quand je le branche et n'apparaît pas dans le Poste de Travail 
J'ai voulu aussi importer des photos de mon PC dans l'Ipad, je n'y suis pas arrivé. J'ai été dans Avancé et Choisir les photos à partager. J'ai bien indiqué le dossier où elles étaient et cliqué sur Appliquer, mais rien ne se passe.. 

Comment faut-il faire pour que je puisse transférer des photos du PC à l'iPad
D'avance, mille mercis de prendre le temps pour me répondre


----------



## jpa67 (24 Mai 2011)

Bonjour - j'ai exactement la même question .... et je ne connais pas la réponse
Cordialement
jpa


----------



## Lefenmac (25 Mai 2011)

jpa67 a dit:


> Bonjour - j'ai exactement la même question .... et je ne connais pas la réponse
> Cordialement
> jpa



Transférer tes photos de l'ordi vers l'Ipad? Un simple glisser dans le dossier photos puis synchroniser en sélectionnant synchroniser l'album photo


----------

